
Show HN: Embrayce, Better Online Communities - _air
http://embrayce.com/
======
_air
Hey HN! My friend and I have been working on this for the past month or so, to
solve the problem of community overgrowth. Basically we feel there is a
problem with all good online communities where they grow exponentially and
this massive growth has large negative impacts on the overall feel of the
community.

So we're introducing embrayce. Our solution is that the platform manages your
communities so that they always stay small and personal. This helps you build
actual relationships and friendships with the people in your community. We'd
really love it if you gave it a try and let us know what you thought. We're
totally open to building the platform that people want, and we'd love to work
with everyone who's interested in making the best platform for online
communities.

TL;DR: we made embrayce and we'd love feedback!

